# Maple Cookies



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

HEY.....THE MILL STILL RUNS:blink::yes::laughing::shifty:....LOL. I haven't had much run time due to maintaining the farm and home. 

This is what I found in the firewood pile @ a reunion...WE NEVER stop looking:blink::no:. These were cut approx 2 yrs ago wildy with a chain saw. I don't know the original intent of the pieces due to the owner tragically died in a accident between reunion gatherings. Suprisingly they were laying out in the weather on a woodpile and didn't damage as much as if we were trying to save them. They've AD quite a bit and have the fine checking with spalting. I've sit them under canopy with other lumber to stabilize before subjecting to the kiln.
IF they dry decently (to which I'm comfortable they've past the destruction stage by now) I plan to build a table or project for his widow in his memory.
The Spalting is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L:thumbsup: and some places looks like marble. There's a couple whole sections, a 2 pairs of bookmatch and a couple of O&E's (not all pictured).
Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

4 More


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

To Him be the glory with this one! Such a fine beauty


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice cookies Tim. Got any milk? Lol


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks good T Tim.

Love that stuff.

I'm messing with some oak burl that looks very similar to the 4th picture you showed, but the piece was 7" thick. I don't have milling capabilities so I chainsawed em into book-matched 3" thick slabs (about 24" across opened up).
Later I'll have a friend plane em to 2. 2.5" thick.

I want to warn you that once crazy wood like this is opened up, things seem to go crazy (you probably know this better than I). Mine decided to warp within the first hour. I caught it in time and got em bar-clamped together with a spacer in place for air, and drawn back into shape, Mine sat for 9 years outside and 1 year inside. Cut surface moisture content was 12-14%. Outer surface was 9%. That difference and relieving pressure due to the cut let things start moving. Next I put em in my makeshift kiln and get the % down some.

Thanks for showing the pix's


----------

